# Voice from the grave



## Buttercup (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm not complaining, but I just thought that if I drew attention to this here, other old timers would see the thread and join me in bittersweet recollections.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=837&page=1&pp=40

This thread is from 2002.  Chairman Kaga posted in it.  When I saw his name, it gave my heart a turn, because for a moment I thought someone had dared to take his name.  But no, it's only thread necromancy.

So at GenCon tomorrow night, I'll make sure we all raise a glass to Bjorn.  I would have forgotton, if not for that thread.


----------



## Henry (Aug 16, 2005)

Take care, Buttercup, and all you guys & gals be safe!


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 16, 2005)

Henry, are you ever coming to GenCon again?  You weren't there last year either!

:taps foot:  Listen here buster!  You had better show up next year, or you're getting in _*such*_ trouble!


----------



## Len (Aug 16, 2005)

It's no use threatening Henry. He'll just denounce the Vatican and take over the church himself.


----------



## Henry (Aug 16, 2005)

Unfortunately, the Royal Treasury has not been robust enough to support a Gencon outing, but I've instituted a new Sin Tax (namely, it's a sin I haven't gone to Gencon in the past two years) on the Royal Budget, in addition to having some expenses reduced next year, so I may well get to go next year. Believe me, I'm missing it like crazy!

In the meantime, Rel is a Gencon Virgin, so everyone go easy on him.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Aug 16, 2005)

Angelsboi, too, right?


----------



## William Ronald (Aug 17, 2005)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> Angelsboi, too, right?





DEFINITELY.  Maybe those of us, like Henry and myself, who won't be at Gen Con can raise a glass to Bjorn, Chairman Kaga,  the Lone Corndog, and Angelsboi tomorrow night.


----------



## diaglo (Aug 18, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> DEFINITELY.  Maybe those of us, like Henry and myself, who won't be at Gen Con can raise a glass to Bjorn, Chairman Kaga,  the Lone Corndog, and Angelsboi tomorrow night.



i raised a few too many last night.

some good, but sad, memories


----------



## Quasqueton (Aug 18, 2005)

How did they die? If I remember correctly, Angelsboi had HIV/Aids, right? The other names I recognize, but don't remember any details.

Quasqueton


----------



## Belen (Aug 18, 2005)

Henry should go to GenCon.  I want to go too.  Maybe next year, we can get a NC Game day car pool/hotel pool going so that more of us can go.


----------



## Henry (Aug 18, 2005)

Quasqueton said:
			
		

> How did they die?




Angelsboi of HIV (survived by his boyfriend and his mom); Chairman Kaga from a car accident (left behind a wife and unborn child and a baby girl, If I'm recalling); and The Lone Corndog from a heart attack (left behind his girlfriend or wife, I'm unsure, Rel knows).

Every one are very missed around here. There are likely others, I just can't remember at this time; it's always a sad moment reflecting on them every time there's a big gamer get-together... 

And, Yes, Belen, we gotta get you and Alenda to Gencon next... It's like a gamer pilgrimmage, and a friend of mine even used to call it a "Hajj" back when it was held in Milwaukee at MECCA (the Mideastern Convention Center of America).


----------



## Belen (Aug 18, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> And, Yes, Belen, we gotta get you and Alenda to Gencon next... It's like a gamer pilgrimmage, and a friend of mine even used to call it a "Hajj" back when it was held in Milwaukee at MECCA (the Mideastern Convention Center of America).




I would love to go, but I do not think anyone would convince my lovely wife to attend a con.  I asked her to go with me and she said "you can go hang out with the boys."

Personally, I see GenCon as a pilgrimage that every true gamer must attend once in their life.


----------



## Belen (Aug 18, 2005)

I agree with Buttercup and I do miss them as well, even if I was not posting much back then.  Personally, I think it would be nice to have an ENWorld In Memoriam once per year.


----------



## William Ronald (Aug 18, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Angelsboi of HIV (survived by his boyfriend and his mom); Chairman Kaga from a car accident (left behind a wife and unborn child and a baby girl, If I'm recalling); and The Lone Corndog from a heart attack (left behind his girlfriend or wife, I'm unsure, Rel knows).
> 
> Every one are very missed around here. There are likely others, I just can't remember at this time; it's always a sad moment reflecting on them every time there's a big gamer get-together...
> 
> And, Yes, Belen, we gotta get you and Alenda to Gencon next... It's like a gamer pilgrimmage, and a friend of mine even used to call it a "Hajj" back when it was held in Milwaukee at MECCA (the Mideastern Convention Center of America).





I seem to recall that Chairman Kaga's unborn child was a baby girl.  

I raised a glass last night, and remembered the people who we wished were here.  I remember Angelsboi's delight when thalmin bought him an EN World Supporter's membership, and several of us Chicagoland EN Worlders hoped that Angelsboi could make it up here for an EN World Chicago Gameday.  Sadly, that never happened.

Henry, I hope that you and BelenUmeria can make it to Gen Con next year.  I will give it a try.



			
				diaglo said:
			
		

> i raised a few too many last night.
> 
> some good, but sad, memories




Yes, good memories but sad ones. Perhaps an ENWorld in Memoriam once a year might be a good idea, with perhaps a few links to the posts of some of the people we wished were still with us on the boards.


----------



## diaglo (Aug 18, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Yes, good memories but sad ones. Perhaps an ENWorld in Memoriam once a year might be a good idea, with perhaps a few links to the posts of some of the people we wished were still with us on the boards.




not just on the boards. but in person too. i sent Cthulu's Librarian a picture of Ryan/Angelsboi last year for Gen Con.

you can always read about the fun we had together in the story hour in my sig.


----------



## William Ronald (Aug 18, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> not just on the boards. but in person too. i sent Cthulu's Librarian a picture of Ryan/Angelsboi last year for Gen Con.
> 
> you can always read about the fun we had together in the story hour in my sig.




Thanks, diaglo.  I will head to your story hour a little later.  

Well, maybe when people get back from Gen Con, we can have a fuller discussion about how best to remember the board members who have passed on.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Aug 20, 2005)

Chairman Kaga was cool.  He was in the World Trade Center on 9/11.   It was terrible when he died in the car accident a year later.


----------



## the Jester (Aug 27, 2005)

The saddest post I ever read was the Chairman's wife's post announcing his death.   

I hope she's okay.


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 27, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> The saddest post I ever read was the Chairman's wife's post announcing his death.




Yes.  It was like a punch to the gut.


----------



## William Ronald (Aug 28, 2005)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> Yes.  It was like a punch to the gut.





I was stunned, and felt awful for Chairman Kaga's wife and the child who would never meet her father.

Since Gen Con is over, maybe we can think about maybe having some sort of permanent memorial on the boards.? Perhaps such a thread could have some links to posts about our members who have passed on, and a few links to remarkable threads.

I think that EN World has managed to survive a few crises because it is a community.  So, perhaps we can do something  on the boards in honor of the people we wished were still part of our online community.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 30, 2005)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> I was stunned, and felt awful for Chairman Kaga's wife and the child who would never meet her father.
> 
> Since Gen Con is over, maybe we can think about maybe having some sort of permanent memorial on the boards.? Perhaps such a thread could have some links to posts about our members who have passed on, and a few links to remarkable threads.
> 
> I think that EN World has managed to survive a few crises because it is a community.  So, perhaps we can do something  on the boards in honor of the people we wished were still part of our online community.




That is a beautiful idea, I am all for it.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2005)

I like that idea very much


----------



## William Ronald (Aug 31, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> That is a beautiful idea, I am all for it.




Thank you.  Here is an idea of how to do it.

If someone could find the threads which announced the deaths of our former members, then that person could start a memorial thread.  People can then link some of the threads that the members who passed on  to this new memorial thread.  We can also reflect on our members, and other gamers we have known.

Possibly the thread could be archived for the future and brought out to the top of the boards once annually.  Maybe this weekend might be a good time to start such a thread.


----------



## genshou (Sep 4, 2005)

As a late-comer compared to many of you, as well as a previously less-active member of the community, I never knew any of them.  But I've been around online long enough to see a few respected members of online communities pass on.  I'm in full support of a memorial thread for these members.


----------



## William Ronald (Sep 4, 2005)

Well, I posted some brief reflections on Angelsboi, Chairman Kaga, and the Lone Corndog here.  I also included some reflections on gamers I knew who have passed on.

I think a thread specifically dedicated as a memorial thread might be useful on many levels.  We can memorialize those we have known.  Newer members, like genshou, can learn a bit about our members who passed on and see some of the great threads that they participated in.


----------



## diaglo (May 23, 2006)

bumping for a friend.

we started another campaign. the group still plays on.


----------



## Piratecat (May 23, 2006)

And well bumped. I miss those guys.


----------



## Crothian (May 24, 2006)

Very well bumped indeed.


----------



## Eosin the Red (May 24, 2006)

Stange that the death of someone known only from posts on a game board could impact others. My boy was born in the same time frame as CK and I remember how miserable I felt that he would never get to know his kiddo. I also recall his posts from 9/11.... I wish, like always, that I could think of a few words to say that would be grandly philosophical or profound but I just don't think those words exist. It's just a damn shame. The passing of years haven't made it any less so.


----------



## Rel (May 24, 2006)

It's funny.  I was about to clean out some PM's that have accumulated in my box here at ENWorld.  And at the bottom of the pile are these couple from when I sent a picture and short bio of my friend Ted (The Lone Corndog) to Cthulhu's Librarian for GenCon 2004.  In a great many ways, it was that personal reaching out to me from he and many others when Ted died that make me know for absolute certain that the ENWorld crowd is more than just a bunch of people who like gaming.  It solidified my desire to meet more of you and that effort has been richly rewarded.  Such wonderful people I've met here.

I still think of Ted almost every day.  And I keep reminders of him all over the place.  Many of his book are in my library.  I keep his keychain around.  And I've got the last couple ounces of this bottle of scotch that belonged to him sitting in my cabinet.  I just can't bring myself to drink it but he'd kick my ass for wasting it too.  I'll know when the time is right to lift it as a toast.

We still speak of him fondly and often in our gaming group and laugh about what he'd do or his characters did.  And he was a sort of crummy GM so we talk of not repeating his mistakes either .  I consider the ways in which I tried to be of help to his grieving mother and girlfriend in the days following his death to be some of the prouder moments of my life.  They are doing ok.  Maybe not great.  Certainly not unscathed.  But doing ok.

I got to know him for 20 good years and that's a lot.  But I miss my friend and I wish my little girl still had her "Uncle Ted".


----------



## BSF (May 25, 2006)

You know Rel,
When you posted about The Lone Corndog that was also the point where I knew I wanted to meet some of these fine folks.  I still haven't gotten out to Gen Con, but I have met a few EN Worlders here and there.  Hopefully next year I can make Gen Con.  

I think of Ted as well, which is kind of weird.  I never knew him.  But his death touched me and it still does.  Even in your loss, his impact in the lives of others continues.  That is a good thing I think.  I wish I could have met your friend.  But someday I will meet you Rel.  And through you, I will know Ted just a little.  As you said, you will know when is the right time to finish that scotch. But remember that the scotch is just a little, transitory thing.  His friendship will always be with you.


----------



## Rel (May 25, 2006)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> You know Rel,
> When you posted about The Lone Corndog that was also the point where I knew I wanted to meet some of these fine folks.  I still haven't gotten out to Gen Con, but I have met a few EN Worlders here and there.  Hopefully next year I can make Gen Con.
> 
> I think of Ted as well, which is kind of weird.  I never knew him.  But his death touched me and it still does.  Even in your loss, his impact in the lives of others continues.  That is a good thing I think.  I wish I could have met your friend.  But someday I will meet you Rel.  And through you, I will know Ted just a little.  As you said, you will know when is the right time to finish that scotch. But remember that the scotch is just a little, transitory thing.  His friendship will always be with you.




I may not have mentioned it lately, BSF, but you are the bees knees.  I look forward to that day we get to meet.  I know it'll come.


----------



## diaglo (Jul 11, 2007)

Since the ENnies Nominations have been posted. It got me thinking that Gen Con was really just around the corner.

This brought back some other memories.

So I thought I'd bump this thread.


----------



## The Sigil (Jun 8, 2008)

Been almost a year, IMO it is bump time.


----------

